

Radiation Dosage Visualization - jeffcoat
http://blog.xkcd.com/2011/03/19/radiation-chart/

======
jeffcoat
The current events angle is nice to have, but I'm at least as interested in
the new-to-me way Randall organizes the information in the chart.

------
ChuckMcM
Very nice, easy to read, and provides a good visual reference for relative
scale.

